# What next at ERI?



## emyfraser (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi

I'm pretty new to this - after a year of trying we finally went to the Dr in January and were referred for tests. I've had all of the GP tests, had my first appointment at the ERI (which confirmed PCOS) about three months ago after which I had an HSG and did 8 weeks of urine/ovulation testing. 

My next appointment with the ERI is in three weeks and other than getting the results of those tests, I have no idea what to expect. 

Will they put me on Clomid or send me for more tests?  Are they amenable to Metformin? 

There is a possibility my husband may go away for an extended business trip (6 weeks) in September and I don't know if they would want me to wait to start Clomid until after he got back, or just have me not take it for the cycles he's away?

Any advice is much appreciated!


----------

